# 2nd time changing valve cover gaskets and still leaks oil. Any idea's?



## MEGA 16v GLI (Aug 31, 2010)

I've changed the valve cover breather hose and pvc valve but not the lower hose that goes down to the block. Used OEM victor gasket the first time with no silicone. 2nd time i used fel-pro's gaskets with silicone on the sharp corners and triangular gasket but still leaks. any idea's


----------



## MEGA 16v GLI (Aug 31, 2010)

I did a little more studying and found that there is a couple more seals that i didn't know about. A leaky cam chain tensioner gasket and half seal directly below the tensioner seal is the most probable cause. In order to replace this gasket you must remove the camshafts from the cylinder heads. Soooooo, the timing belt will also need to be removed along with everything else. Third Time is the charm i guess!!! Should be easy now though because i've done it so many times. A few special tool are required. Some people say you don't need them but it makes it easier. I've already replaced the timing belt without the special tools while i was replacing the valve cover gaskets the first time.


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you 100 % sure its your valve covers & not your power steerings hosed going to & from the pump??

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

